# Escapee!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I took my new step-nephew out with me today to check my trapline. We were walking up to one of my sets and I caught a flash of something leaving my set. After getting to my set I realized that I had just witnessed a glimpse of a bobcat escaping from one of my traps. All I had to show for it was a few tracks and a tuft of fur left in the jaws of my trap! I've had a few critters who were able to pull their paws free but had never been that close to witnessing the action. I would be curious to hear other similar stories. I know there has got to be some out there!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That sucks to hear. The adrenaline must have given him an extra jolt to get out of the trap.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never seen an escapee nor do I want too but I did see a muskrat try and swim through my trap once. I was out checking traps and as I walked up to a culvert that had a trap blocking each end I noticed a muskrat jump into the water and swim into the culvert. I didn't realize it at the time but the rat didn't get caught in that trap because it already held a different rat. Once I realized that rat was past the trap I ran to the other side and stood over the 110. Shortly after seeing that trap was still set the rat swam up. He stopped just before the trap and hesitated before he tried swimming through it. It was kinda neat to watch.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Kinda cool to be able to see how your hard work pays off.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah it was, just happened to be in the right place at the right time, thankfully!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ruger-What kind of trap was it that the kitty pulled out of?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> Ruger-What kind of trap was it that the kitty pulled out of?


 #3 longspring. Looked to me like it had steped on the edge of the pan and barely got hooked by the edges of the jaws.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> #3 longspring. Looked to me like it had steped on the edge of the pan and barely got hooked by the edges of the jaws.


single or double long spring?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> single or double long spring?Double


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a toe to the second knuckle of a Wolverine once, using a # 3 jump.


----------

